# SMS-Chat



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2006)

Hallo, mal eine Frage: 
Seit ein paar Wochen bekomme ich auf eine (rel. neue) Mailadresse laufend Kontaktanzeigen zugeschickt, welche alle auf SMSCHAT.DE zurückzuverfolgen sind - auf dieser Seite hab ich mich niemals "herumgetrieben" geschweige denn meine E-Mail-Adresse hinterlegt. Welche Möglichkeiten (ausser nem Mailadressenwechsel ) gibt es noch - evtl. auch via Rechtsanwalt ?
Ich hab vorhin an SMS-CHAT.de ein (noch) höfliches Mail geschickt mit der Bitte, mich aus dem Verteiler zu entfernen mit der Ankündigung, evtl. einen Anwalt einzuschalten.
(das gleiche ging auch an aconti.net - das ist der 2. Spammer )
Da ich wegen Querschnittslähhmung momentan recht viel von zuhause am PC arbeite und auch über diese Adresse mit Versicherungen, Arbeitgeber und Bank etc. kommuniziere, will ich diese Adresse nicht ändern ...
Gibt es so ne Art Robinson-Liste und wie wirksam ist diese ?
Gruß Hubert aus München


----------



## Reducal (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: SMS-Chat*

Du kannst eigentlich nur darum bitten, dass man deine Adresse aus dem Verteiler nimmt. Wenn die es nicht tun, hast du nahezu keine Möglichkeit das zu ändern, da deine Adresse nicht geschäftlich Verwendung findet. Das mit dem Anwalt finde ich persönlich etwas übertrieben, da das sicher teurer ist als der Wechsel der E-Mail-Adresse.

Wende dich (wie ja eigentlich schon getan) direkt an die Unternehmen:

CG Business GmbH
A Lifestyle Handels- und Unterhaltungs GmbH
Erwähne ruhig deine Behinderung und beeinflusse damit bei den Mitarbeitern deren Rücksichtnahme.

_[Kommerzielle Verlinkung entfernt. Ein Tipp, das zu tun, was schon getan ist, hilft nicht weiter. (bh)]_


----------



## Fifty (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: SMS-Chat*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, mal eine Frage:
> Seit ein paar Wochen bekomme ich auf eine (rel. neue) Mailadresse laufend Kontaktanzeigen zugeschickt, welche alle auf SMSCHAT.DE zurückzuverfolgen sind - auf dieser Seite hab ich mich niemals "herumgetrieben" geschweige denn meine E-Mail-Adresse hinterlegt. Welche Möglichkeiten (ausser nem Mailadressenwechsel ) gibt es noch - evtl. auch via Rechtsanwalt ?
> Ich hab vorhin an SMS-CHAT.de ein (noch) höfliches Mail geschickt mit der Bitte, mich aus dem Verteiler zu entfernen mit der Ankündigung, evtl. einen Anwalt einzuschalten.
> (das gleiche ging auch an aconti.net - das ist der 2. Spammer )
> ...




Hier kann man sich eintragen:
http://www.robinsonabgleich.de/

bei mir wurde es deutlich weniger.

Gruß Karin


----------

